# Hello from Colorado



## weirdstuff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello all

This is Mike from Golden, CO., new to the forums and mantids in general, but very interested in this critter.

Just recently purchased a case of chinese mantids (an oocte?) and hopeing for there hatch in 2 weeks (have there fruit flus breeding too).

I will ask alot of questions, and i hope i dont use tooo bad of grammar, but ill try to make a nice addition to the community.

First question - the insect cups from

http://superiorenterprise.com/index.php?cPath=21_34

that have the Aluminum mesh lid, is that mesh fine enough to keep in the small Fruit flys?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome! I use the poly mesh lid.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! The mesh lids Rick uses keeps fruitflies in, the aluminum does not. The good thing is that you can get both types of lids that fit the same 32 ounce insect cup from the same source you listed. The minimum amounts although, are huge from Superior Enterprise.com. You might want to go to mantiskingdom.com. DeShawn sells smaller quantities of the insect cups and both lids. He also tends to have some mantids and fly pupae to buy with your supply order!

Another great source for LARGER containers that also fit the same 4.5 inch insect lids is thecontainerstore.com. The lids don't snap on as easily, but they do keep the insects in the container, the containers are clear, come in great sizes for larger mantids and CHEAP. The 197 ounce hexagon container is $2.99 and the 4 inch by 4 inch by 10 inch high is $1.99. The retail Container Stores stock these in fair quantities, or you can buy online and pay shipping. You can drill a hole in these to put the foam plug in the side for feeding, just like the insect cups. See Forum: Feeding. The website has dozens of containers that are plastic, so find the description I gave you and price, and you will have a great larger mantis home.

If you haven't done so already, look through all the Mantid Forum posts to find 99% of your answers to raising mantids, this is a great forum.


----------



## Ian (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mike.

Im a Colorado girl myself, Grew up in Ft. Morgan but I bounced back and forth between California and Colorado my whole life. In fact I was just in Loveland and Ft. Collins for New Years. (Im even thinking of moving back to CO next year)

These guys here are a world of help! Just find the right room and ask away, or use the search feature because more likely than not it's been discussed before.

Good luck with your ooth too!


----------

